
Fire Travis Kalanick - cemerick
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/06/07/2189853/fire-travis-kalanick
======
ekanes
Article is unavailable without creating an account on the site. Yeesh.

~~~
cemerick
Got fooled by the free-view-from-twitter-referrer dark pattern. Try
[https://t.co/xcHffVTtw8](https://t.co/xcHffVTtw8)

